# Edox Class 1 Chronograph Titanium Spirit of Norway LE - the watch package



## gingerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Well here goes with some better pic's, some more detailed information and the story behind why I chose the Edox Chrono..........

*In the beginning*

As many of you will know I had, up until recently a Breitling Chrono Avenger M1 on a PRO2 titanium bracelet, yellow face limited edition Team SEB which I liked a lot and still do.

However, said watch has been sold and is now with it's new owner.

Quick picture of the SEB:










In my opinion a fine "tool" watch, great wrist presence and some very unique features such as magnetic pushers which can be operated down to 1000 meters :shock: not that I would ever reach 1000m.

In terms of size the Breitling was a bit of a brute, 17mm case depth and 46mm including the crown. I like my watches big though so no issues their  .

Weight was an impressive 150 grammes, quite a heft for a titanium watch.
Build quality was superb, functionality also great and time keeping due the thermo compansated breitling quartz movement excellent!

[/b]How do you follow a Breitling CA?*

Filling the boots of the Breitling was going to take some doing and I had the following must haves on my list:

1. Must be titanium
2. Must have a bracelet available
3. Must be a chrono - quartz or mechanical
4. Something different i.e. manufacturer
5. Budget approx £1500
6. Black dial / carbon fibre dial
7. Must be 43mm diameter or bigger
8. Something that I could wear with a suit or casual clothing

Now my search began about 4-5 weeks ago after seeing a few links to chronos posted on this very site and getting that feeling of leaning towards a black faced chrono again..........

Somebody and I can't remember who posted a picture of an Edox and I had also tried on an Omega planet ocean chrono, a very nice watch but very, very heavy and also just outside my budget even on the second hand market.

Anyway after weeks of searching and trawling of the internet, various jewellers windows, trying the odd watch on, reading reviews etc etc I was still drawn back to the Edox.

The Edox experience

Making the decision that you want to buy a specific watch is one thing, finding an authorised dealer for some of the lesser known swiss brands is a different matter altogether.

Edox does not have a UK distributor or dealer network, so actually seeing and handling the watch I had chosen was going to be impossible without the cost of a flight abroad.

As with most people I lead a busy life both at home and at work, infact work takes up a lot of time and many an hour is spent working late most nights.

However after trawling the net in the search for reviews and pictures the watch grew on me more and more. Why wouldn't it










I know it will not be to everyones taste and hey thats fine, each to their own, we all have different wants and needs. The world would be a boring place if we all liked the same things in life.

Edox, we have contact

So I have a problem, I know what I want but can only find about 2 watch dealers based in europe stocking the watch.

The decision is made to contact Edox directly, an e-mail is sent and a response received back swiftly and efficently! My query was where could I buy one? Where would they recommend? The response was that as the UK does not have any AD's they were happy for me to deal direct  .
Did I have any futher questions................... who, me? You bet I did :lol:

Further e-mails were passed back and forth, as per usual Alexandre at Edox responded very swiftly, with all the information and confirmation requested.

Right, we have the funds, lets order the watch. On Monday 13th August at approx 16.20 I sent my order to Edox along with payment details etc.

Tuesday 14th August AM I receive confirmation of my order, followed by a further e-mail from Cindy, with a invoice and confirmation that my watch was being despatched that day by speed post and should be with me within 2-3 days.

Wednesday 15th August I arrive home after being out all day, Mrs Gingerboy has received a delivery addressed to me which was signed for @ 15:00!










A very sturdy and plain outer box is opened after the usual quick and dirty WIS pics 

This reveals yet another box a tiny bit smaller










As can be seen it is packed with foam and polystyrene to protect the precious cargo.



















The presentation case is very nice and already I am smiling like a child on Christmas morning










At this point I am already really impressed with my Edox experience, the staff at Edox have answered my endless stream of questions and have bowled me over with the speed of delivery.

The outer carton and presentation case are all of a high standard, lets hope the watch can live up to the high standards set!

Edox Class 1 Chronograph Titanium Spirit of Norway LE - the watch package

This is still a quick and dirty pic of the watch and various bits and bobs










At last a watch on rubber strap with Edox deployment fitted, a spare set of spring bars, a titanium bracelet, end links and a strap changing and bracelet sizing tool :shock: thats a nice package!










The first thing that strikes me once I get the protective film of the watch is the heft and size of it










The next thing is some of the really nice attention to detail and finishing touches




























The above pic;s showing the case back detail, machine finish to the deployment clasp and the bracelet clasp 8) .......................... I'm a happy, happy man!

Now the actual face of the watch will probably divide the majority of watch lovers, you will love it or hate it. Some will say it's too busy, some will want more lume, don't like carbon fibre etc and again thats fine.
The purpose is to provide anyone considering this watch a detailed overview of the watch with enough information to allow an informed decision.

The carbon fibre dial










again in the above pic, note the stainless steel retaining screws that secoure the Ceramic bezel to the watch........ yes thats right they are shaped the same as the Edox logo.

The ceramic bezel has a lovely sheen to it, not too glossy but not to satin a finish either










The case and bracelet finish are a mix of brushed and polished surfaces




























Overall I am really liking the watch










Facts and figures

No doubt you will want to know some facts and figures, so here they are:
Whats in the box

1. Edox titanium chrono limited edition with rubber strap and deployment fitted
2. Titanium bracelet with solid end links
3. spare set of spring bars
4. Bracelet / strap changing and sizing tool
5. Limited edition literature
6. Warranty card
7. Instruction manual

Specifications

Basics

1. Titanium Case, bracelet and deployment
2. Ceramic uni-directional bezel
3. Carbon fibre dial with silver sub dials
4. Sapphire crystal, 2.8mm thick, internal anti-reflective coating
5. Case diameter - 46.50 mm 
6. Case depth - 18mm
7. weight 193 grammes when ti bracelet is fitted :shock: 

Technical 

1. Movement - Edox 011 automatic movement, based on Valjoux 7750
2. Frequency - 28,800 A/h
3. Jewels 25
4. Edox decorated
5. Day and date function
6. 42hour power reserve
7. 7.90mm movement heght
Face and hands
1. Hand finished Carbon fibre dial
2. Tachymetre scale
3. Hands partially coated with Superluminova
4. 3 seperate sub dials, constant seconds, minuts, hours for chrono
5. Hour indices superluminova coated

Other

HE valve at 10 O'clock position
500 meters water resistant
Divers wet suit extension on bracelet
Bracelet 22mm tapering to 20mm at the clasp
Case, 51mm lug to lug
Crown 7mm diameter
Bezel diameter 43.5mm excluding crown and HE, 60 clicks

First Impressions

First impressions are very good. The Breilting Chrono Avenger may have left some big boots to fill but the EDOX has stepped upto the mark and is quite capable of filling those boots. Throw in some unique materials and superb attention to deail and I'm confident Edox are onto a winning combination.

Service from Edox thus far has been superb! So congratulations to Edox for a first class team.

The package and watch.

The presentation of the the overall package is of a high quality, some nice attention to detail making just opening the presentation case a joy.

The watch.

I did read a thread elsewhere, someone was comparing Edox to Tissot :shock:, all I can say is that they have without doubt never handled an Edox class 1 watch. Furthermore they should seek medical help from their doctor and take more tablets :wink: .

Having owned Tudor, Omega, Tissot, Oris, Tag Heur, Breitling, Sinn, Timefactors dreadnaught etc I can catergorically confirm that in the case of the Edox Chrongraph Titanium Spirit of Norway Limited Edition it can comfortably hold it's own up against the likes of Breitling, Omega and Oris!

I have owned few, if any watches with the same finishing touches, that make this watch feel special. The case back itself is a work of art, the bracelet comfortable. If I were to compare the bracelet to anything, in terms of heft / size / finish it is up their with the Breitling PRO2.
The strap is superb and the deployment is of the highest standards.

Negatives

The lume is not great, think Oris TT2 divers and your their. It needs a good charge for it to be easy to read.

Polished outer links of the bracelet........... everyday I find something that makes me think that I made the right decision so who knows maybe they will grow on me, if not, it's off to Bry for a bit of fettling :wink: .

The sheer size of the watch may not suit everybody, if you like your watches big you'll love it, if you don't steer clear, this particular model is not for you 

Currently no AD / distributor network in the UK, however don't let that put you off.

Summary

This was a bit of a gamble for me, but one that has paid off.

I have a watch that I like the look and design of.

Edox as a manufacturer could not have gone much further in terms of ensuring customer satisfaction during the ordering process. Despatch of the product was beyond expectations.

The package as a whole represents excellent value when compared to comparable products. Factor in the use of some high tech materials, great attention to detail and you have a watch that delivers and has you looking at your wrist far too often and for far longer than you really should, if you wish to avoid walking into lamp posts, door frames or walls  .

If you are on the edge in terms of purchasing an Edox, stop messing about, you might just be pleasently surprised  .

Kind regards

Paul*


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

very sweet ... congratulations on a really fine watch ... got me thinking and rarin' to look for an Edox here in the PI ... if you don't mind, how much was it? 

:-!


----------



## gingerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Just over £1600 so about $3200 US dollars if that helps?

If you do opt for one you won't regret it.

Glad you like it

Regards

Paul


----------



## pollux (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Gingerboy,

congratulations with your Edox, just got mine in july (chrono class 1) I´m very pleased with the watch, couldn´t stop looking at it in the beginning.

I have just a couple of question to your purchase of the Spirit of Norway chrono LE.

Living in Denmark (no dealers), I bought mine in Chile.
Did you pay some £1200 direckly to edox in Switzerland, did you have to pay additional taxes (english/european) taxes ? 

best wishes 

Pollux


----------



## gingerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Pollux

Have PM'd you

Regards

GB


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi GB! Happy new Year firstly!!

Well I have got to say you have an extremely fine timepiece there!! In fact it was this thread that tilted my decision on purchasing an Edox, so thank you.

I agree with you saying that this watch is not for everyones taste, but then it is also a very well made watch manufactured to the highest quality. In fact the fit and finish are astounding. 

I have a Class-1 Chrono big date and LOVE IT!!! It is currently on a rubber strap and what a strap that is. However, I am also looking at getting a bracelet for it. Yours is a titanium one yes? 

Anyway, hop eyou are enjoying yours as much as I am mine.

All the best!!!


----------



## gingerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi

Glad you are happy with your Edox! The rubber strap is so comfortable that I have to admit that mine spend 70% of it's time on rubber as opposed to the bracelet! Thats not because their is anything wrong with the bracelet simply because I hate getting swirlies / desk diving marks on it.................... yes I am very sad 

To answer your question, yes the watch and bracelet are both titanium.

Kind regards

GB


----------



## gingerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

Just some updated pic's as I have had a few people ask how big is the watch so here are some wrist shots, the other watch featured in some of the shots is an Oris TT1 1000m Der Meistertaucher if that helps ;-)

My wrist is approx 8.5 inches in circumference























































Hopefully that helps anyone wondering just how big it actually is..... the watch of course :-!

Kind regards

Paul


----------



## oats (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for your review. I just purchased a Class 1 and I love it. 2 links removed and it fits perfectly. I live in the US and have yet to see anyone wearing this watch. 

Do you know of any reputable used Rollie dealers in the US? I live in PA and Rolex has its North American repair center a few miles away but is closed to the public and no access to used watches. Would love to add one to my collection.

Currently have an Invicta, Bulovia, Sector, Swiss Army, Hamilton, Edox (yeah!) and a 10 year old Timex that is still running on its original battery. Go figure....

Love the site.

Oats.


----------



## bawlin (Aug 27, 2008)

Another Class 1 owner. Awesome!


----------



## Ironmania (Oct 17, 2008)

bawlin said:


> Another Class 1 owner. Awesome!


I just want to say that he's right with every single word.
Proud to have one in my posession.


----------



## aMaybe (Feb 28, 2010)

gingerboy said:


> Hopefully that helps anyone wondering just how big it actually is


I can't see pics :-(


----------

